# مقارنة مضحكة بين الولد والبنت



## مسيحية مصرية (30 مايو 2011)

*مقارنة مضحكة بين الولد والبنت ؟ *


*

المقارنة الاولى



 - بالنسبة للفتاة لو مر من قدامها ولد وكانت معجبة به فانها تلقي عليه نصف نظرة من تحت لتحت حتى لا يفضح امرها



 - أما بالنسبة للولد يا لطيف : يدور رقبته360 

درجة كالصقر وتجد نصف سكان الحي قد كشفوا امره من خلال تلك النظرة البلهاء



 _

 المقارنة الثانية

 حين نجد قط غير مرغوب به داخل البيت

 - بالنسبة للفتاة فانها تقترب من القط  بهدوء وتمسكه برفق ثم تطعمه وبعد أن ينتهي تتوجه الى الباب على مهل وتحطو  برة بكل ادب ثم تغني له أغنية آسفة لأصالة نصري والسبب أن والدها لايحب  سماع المواء اثناء نومه لذلك تعد القط أنها ستدخله غدا والمسكين ينتظر الغد  بفارغ الصبر ثم تغلق الباب وتذهب للنوم



 


 - اما   الولد    فلا يصدق نفسه حين يرى قطا داخل البيت . في تلك اللحظة يتخيل نفسه زين  الدين زيدان يسدد ضربة حرة فتجد القط المسكين مسدد به في الزاوية اليسرى  للنافذة وهو طائر تسمعه يقول للولد ( روح ربنا ينتقم منك ) قبل أن يسقط في  أقرب زبالة





 _

 المقارنة الثالثة والاخيرة

 حين نجد بطل أفلام الرعب

 لدى الفتيات ( صرصور ) 

 - حين تجد فتاة صرصورا بالليل تصرخ كأنها بتعمل السمفونية الأخيرة لبتهوفن



 ثم تستجمع شجاعتها وتحضر المبيد وترشه  وهي تقول حتموت يعني حتموت والله لأموتك والصرصار بيضحك على خفة دمها لحد  مينزل عليه أبوها بالقبقاب

 - أما بالنسبة لأخينا فانه حين يجد صرصار ينتابه جنون العظمة فيعتقد انه هتلر ويضحك ضحكة

 حتى تبرز جميع أضراسه المخفية ثم يمسك الصرصور ويبدأ بعملية التعذيب فينزع له الرجل الاولى ويسأله : بابا فين

 الرجل الثانية : ماما فين

 الثالثة : اخواتك فين

 الرابعة : ساكن فين

 الى ان تنتهي أرجل الصرصور ويتركه حيا حتى يكون عبرة لكل صرصور حاول أن يتجرأ ويظهر له وهو موجود



منقوووووووووووووووول طبعا
*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

هههههه ده بيدل علي رقه وحنيه قلب الشباب تسلمي يا قمره


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه ده بيدل علي رقه وحنيه قلب الشباب تسلمي يا قمره



ميرسى يا روزى يا عسل على مرورك


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه .

ميرررررررررررررررسى اوى اوى اوى اوى يا مسحية مصرية .


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بجد*
*احلى تقيم*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> هههههههههههههه .
> 
> ميرررررررررررررررسى اوى اوى اوى اوى يا مسحية مصرية .



شكرا يا أحلى باسبوسا ع مرورك الموضوع نور


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بجد*
> *احلى تقيم*​



شكرا جون ع مرورك و تقييمك الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كلام جميل كلام معقول  مقدرش اقول
هههههههه
مرسيى ليكى بجدا​*


----------



## مرمرين (2 يونيو 2011)

ايه المقرنه الجمده دى


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يونيو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كلام جميل كلام معقول  مقدرش اقول
> هههههههه
> مرسيى ليكى بجدا​*



أشكرك أ/ سمير ع مرورك و تقييمك و الحمدلله انتوا اللى قلتوا هههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يونيو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> ايه المقرنه الجمده دى




شكرا يا مرمرين يا قمر ع مرورك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدا اختى الغاليه​ بس نعمل ايه فى طبعهم ادى الله وادى حكمته يلا ربنا يهديهم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (14 يونيو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> جميل جدا اختى الغاليه​ بس نعمل ايه فى طبعهم ادى الله وادى حكمته يلا ربنا يهديهم​



بصى يا كرستينا علشان مانضربش إحنا هنسيب الحكم للقراء ههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى يا قمر ع المرور


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (14 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (30 يونيو 2011)

*(mirsi gadan):big35:*
*(thanx):ab4:*


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ايوه كده خدى بتارنا منهم


----------



## hanysabry (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه
روعه جداا شكرااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## staregypt (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الجمال ده:mus13::mus13::mus13:
ايوه كدا:love45::love45::love45:
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
جميل جدااااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------

